# Camera on Souq Seems Too Good To Be True



## alassaf123 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi All,

I just bought a DSLR on Souq, and the price seems too good to be true. Called Souq and they guaranteed that it will be authentic. Does anyone have any experiences that will prove one way or another? I just want to know if I should cancel it before it ships.

Thanks!


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

alassaf123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just bought a DSLR on Souq, and the price seems too good to be true. Called Souq and they guaranteed that it will be authentic. Does anyone have any experiences that will prove one way or another? I just want to know if I should cancel it before it ships.
> 
> Thanks!


A link might help. 

Ie we can see the sellers rating etc. I have heard of iphones being sent out which were refurbs.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

I bought a "brand new" Kindle from a Souq supplier. It turned out to be secondhand, and I couldn't load books on to it as it was still registered with someone else in the USA. It seems they were buying secondhand Kindles and selling them as new as that was the only way to get a margin. Souq were most unhelpful and it took months to get a refund. I wouldn't buy anything expensive through them.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

To be clear, Souq.com is a marketplace. They provide a medium for vendors to sell their products. You make your purchases through Souq.com, not from them.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

In Dubai, as with most places, if it looks too good to be true, it is.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> To be clear, Souq.com is a marketplace. They provide a medium for vendors to sell their products. You make your purchases through Souq.com, not from them.


They sell their own stuff too, in addition to listing products where they claim to have verified the authenticity of it.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

I got a great deal on there for my DSLR, 2000AED cheaper than any retail store. 

If you're really concerned about it opt for paying cash on delivery, fully inspect the package and if you're not happy reject and return.


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

Windsweptdragon said:


> I got a great deal on there for my DSLR, 2000AED cheaper than any retail store.
> 
> If you're really concerned about it opt for paying cash on delivery, fully inspect the package and if you're not happy reject and return.


For the additional charge, which is quite small that's a good idea.

Also as you would with ebay, look at the reviewer history. If its 90% from 100 plus reviews I think its alright. 

I have bought from souq, and had no issue - would I buy a camera or electronics I doubt it.


----------



## alassaf123 (Jun 5, 2015)

Nikon D5300 - 24 MP, SLR Camera, Black, 18 - 55mm VR Lens Kit price, review and buy in UAE, Dubai, Abu Dhabi | Souq.com

This is the camera I bought. The seller has a lot of reviews (150,000) and seems to check out (90% positive reviews and a lot of the negative reviews are product complaints not seller complaints), but the worrying thing is that the camera is quite a bit cheaper than anywhere else I've seen it, including Amazon

Does anyone happen to know a way to double check Nikon authenticity


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

alassaf123 said:


> Nikon D5300 - 24 MP, SLR Camera, Black, 18 - 55mm VR Lens Kit price, review and buy in UAE, Dubai, Abu Dhabi | Souq.comDoes anyone happen to know a way to double check Nikon authenticity



The First review. 



> Concerns - If you are an overseas buyer then you have to think twice before buying this item. Though Souq provide one year warranty, the serial number provided on the product is not registered with Nikon website. You may loose the benefit of servicing from your local authorized Nikon service centre. No Manual. Positive : If someone not bothered about Nikon web registration and future servicing facilities, this would be great value for your money. It is working well so far
> 
> WHAT'S GOOD ABOUT THIS PRODUCT:
> Price
> ...


Throwing in my 2 cent's if I was looking for a camera, and wanted this camera at this price - I'd most likely trust the seller after reading all the reviews. Also just noted its fulfilled by souq not a 3rd party



> Stored, Packed and Shipped by Souq.com
> Guaranteed Authentic
> Ships Quickly


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Looks OK to me - checked on some UK websites and camera is available there at similar prices.
Should be a good camera (I have a D series Nikon that I bought new 9 years ago - cost me over 6000 AED then!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## alassaf123 (Jun 5, 2015)

That's what I figured, but the lack of a manual is worrying...online I've read that's a quick way to spot an authentic Nikon?


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

alassaf123 said:


> lack of a manual is worrying


Actually that's the future, as it saves the company money by having a manual online. Now I am not saying Nikon are doing that. But I am not surprised if a product I bought doesn't have a manual.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

A lot of the companies selling on Souq are the shops in Computer Mall / Bur Dubai and equivalent. This means their stock is from trade clearance/end of line deals and grey imports. If you're happy with this then go for it, if not pay the extra to the official retailer.

Loads of manufacturers just doing a manual on PDF rather than a printed version. Been like this for a few years.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I can't judge this listing but I have bought electronics from souq.com when I first arrived and it was fine but as others have said it is the seller that matters and their feedback not that they are on souq.com.

As an alternative though if you are inclined there is a an 'electronics souq' around Baniyas square where there must be 80+ shops selling DSLRs, lenses, camcorders etc I deal with some of these guys in my line of work and can recommend a couple if you like, just DM me. They do sell 'grey' goods which is a problem I have had with my products (professional camcorders) appearing on souq.com where they are imported from another region and don't have a local warranty or use the wrong video standard (i.e. be careful).

The advantage with the 'electronics souk' is that if you ask they will tell you the truth, they have so much invested in their shop that they can't afford to be caught and fined so you can test the cameras and if you are happy then negotiate a good deal and know that it's genuine. They mostly make their money from accessories so if there is a very good price in the market they will probably have the same deal.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Nikon DSLR's ( at least the higher end ones) do come with a manual. 
You might be able to negotiate a discount in Grand Stores, especially if you buy more than one item.


----------



## khan0965 (Oct 21, 2014)

alassaf123 said:


> Nikon D5300 - 24 MP, SLR Camera, Black, 18 - 55mm VR Lens Kit price, review and buy in UAE, Dubai, Abu Dhabi | Souq.com
> 
> The seller has a lot of reviews (150,000) and seems to check out (90% positive reviews and a lot of the negative reviews are product complaints not seller complaints), but the worrying thing is that the camera is quite a bit cheaper than anywhere else I've seen it, including Amazon
> 
> Does anyone happen to know a way to double check Nikon authenticity


You've most likely got your camera by now but I bought the exact same camera (same seller etc) about a month ago and I also had the same suspicions but the camera came and it's great. 

The box was re-sealed with a "souq.com" sticker which confirms it had been previously opened so may be refurbed and/or second-hand but it looks brand new and I cannot tell it's ever been used. At the price I'm quite happy!


----------

